# get yourself a SOG!



## Teutone (Jun 11, 2015)

We tried different methods, bio stuff, bio detergent, loads of water or use as little water as possible but no matter what there was more or less some unpleasent smells.
Treated ourselfs with a SOG2 kit (the one going through the floor) before we went south. Boy has this made a difference. It's 32degC here and not the slightest wiff is coming out of the toilet. I am happy to pay for the annual filter change. We use a lot less toilet liquid now which will make up for this.
The kit was very easy to install. Can only recommend it.


----------



## Steve121 (Jun 11, 2015)

Fitted a SOG II about 2 years ago. One of the best things I've fitted.


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 11, 2015)

is it more effective than opening the bathroom window ?


----------



## alcam (Jun 11, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> is it more effective than opening the bathroom window ?


Or just buy a box of Pampers


----------



## Asterix (Jun 11, 2015)

My &£%# smells like freshly baked bread in a clay oven on a wild flower meadow...


----------



## Teutone (Jun 11, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> is it more effective than opening the bathroom window ?



If your question is sincere then yes it is. And you can only open a window if you have one :wave:
I don't miss the bathroom window, most types i have seen are in not very convenient locations ( i prefer to shower without watchers)
and they take space away in the bathroom better used otherwise

But that's not the point. It's the smell coming out of the tank when opening the flap for a start. Nothing of that at all. And no smells while you putting stuff into the tank. We haven't used air fresher once since the SOG is in


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Was planning on making one myself even though we don't have a problem with any nasty whiffs coming from the bog


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 11, 2015)

Teutone said:


> If your question is sincere then yes it is. And you can only open a window if you have one :wave:
> I don't miss the bathroom window, most types i have seen are in not very convenient locations ( i prefer to shower without watchers)
> and they take space away in the bathroom better used otherwise
> 
> But that's not the point. It's the smell coming out of the tank when opening the flap for a start. Nothing of that at all. And no smells while you putting stuff into the tank. We haven't used air fresher once since the SOG is in




thanks  - yes it was a sincere question  -  my van has a window in the bathroom..  and a little 2' door in the wall so I can get plenty of ventilation in mine...  I plan to shower outside when in the wilds.....  and no I aint tellin' the boys where I am !!!


----------



## BrianG (Jun 11, 2015)

I've made my own sog on two different vans. Cost pennies compared to the real thing. Must admit still fiddling to perfect a  "perfect" filter.
saved a fortune on cleaning fluids. Always thought the whole idea a sog was to do away with them anyway.


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Jun 11, 2015)

Teutone said:


> We tried different methods, bio stuff, bio detergent, loads of water or use as little water as possible but no matter what there was more or less some unpleasent smells.
> Treated ourselfs with a SOG2 kit (the one going through the floor) before we went south. Boy has this made a difference. It's 32degC here and not the slightest wiff is coming out of the toilet. I am happy to pay for the annual filter change. We use a lot less toilet liquid now which will make up for this.
> The kit was very easy to install. Can only recommend it.



Can you advise an approximate cost please


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 11, 2015)

We've been using Thetford Blue for many years now. No nasty niffs from the cassette when using the loo, and no need to peg one's nose when emptying it! For me 'SOG' means 'Superfluous Overpriced Gadget'. 
John


----------



## Steve121 (Jun 11, 2015)

jimbohorlicks said:


> Can you advise an approximate cost please



Well, you could follow the link on post #2


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thetford do their own vent kit for around £120 too.


----------



## maingate (Jun 11, 2015)

Our last van had a SOG fitted and I looked into converting the present van to SOG but I will not bother.

This van has the C2 cassette fitted ....... which is handy for wilding because it is bigger than all the others and lasts longer. However, the main reason for not doing it is that the vent pipe has to be attached to the swivel spout on the cassette. It is a crap idea (pardon the pun) and looks awful.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 12, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> We've been using Thetford Blue for many years now. No nasty niffs from the cassette when using the loo, and no need to peg one's nose when emptying it! For me 'SOG' means 'Superfluous Overpriced Gadget'.
> John



Same here and the cost is bugger all compared to all the other expenses associated with motorhoming.


----------



## listerdiesel (Jun 12, 2015)

Looking at the general situation with toilets, one thing that some people forget is that there needs to be fluid in the cassette before you start using it, preferably neat toilet fluid, and that the level of liquid should preferably cover the solids in the cassette.

We put a cupful of Blue diamond liquid and a couple of pints of water in the cassette after emptying and cleaning, and use the flush each time the toilet is used. The trailer toilet is manual flush, the Mercedes one is electric flush.

We have a window with obscure glass in the bathroom and in the trailer the bathroom walls don't fully reach the ceiling. The opening section of the window is always open and to be honest we have very little in the way of odour problems, so SOG units are a waste of money for us.

We empty the cassette when about half full, but we also carry a spare cassette in case we cannot get to an emptying point.

'Empty often' is a good policy to follow if you can. We have just come back from three weeks in Europe, mixed accomodation, some on open fields some on sites.

Peter


----------



## Steve121 (Jun 12, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> Looking at the general situation with toilets, one thing that some people forget is that there needs to be fluid in the cassette before you start using it, preferably neat toilet fluid, and that the level of liquid should preferably cover the solids in the cassette.
> 
> Peter



Not true if you have a SOG kit fitted:

The SOG Kit consists of an extension hose from a take off point on your toilet cassette to a fan and then out to a exterior venting filter. When you open the toilet flap to use the toilet this activates a microswitch and in turn the fan which immediately sucks air down into the toilet bowl (preventing unwanted aromas from escaping into the van), the process of oxygen passing over the toilet cassette contents encourages the growth of bacteria and hence removes the need for costly, often damaging to the environment chemicals.

The only maintenance required for a SOG Toilet Kit is the replacement of the filter annually and can be used *100% Chemical Free*.


----------



## alcam (Jun 12, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> thanks  - yes it was a sincere question  -  my van has a window in the bathroom..  and a little 2' door in the wall so I can get plenty of ventilation in mine...  I plan to shower outside when in the wilds.....  and no I aint tellin' the boys where I am !!!



We'll probably be able to guess from the selfies


----------



## cdmoreear (Jun 12, 2015)

*Ddo not empty cassette here*

You may have seen, on your travels, do not empty cassette here signs and wondered why.

In most cases the reason is a septic tank.   Septic tanks work using naturally occurring bacteria to break down waste.

Empty your cassette with into an outlet or WC connected to a septic tank and if it contains chemicals it might upset the natural balance and kill the bacteria and halt the whole process.

Use a SOG and you don’t need chemicals.

You soon recover the SOG cost with the chemicals saved and you’ll never inadvertently interfere with a septic tank.


----------



## Teutone (Jun 12, 2015)

Each to their own. I just like the fact that there is no more smell no matter if it's fresh toilet fluids or a mix of human waste and toilet fluids in the motorhome.
I find it hard to believe that your tank doesn't give out ANY smells when you open the flap.
The most smell is coming from urine IMO. And there is not much you can use to stop this.
For us it's the lack of ALL smells and wafts which makes it a good device.
Sure i could have engineered something similar for a lot less money. But i was out of time and you have to give credit where credit is due. The SOG is a well put together kit and was fitted without any problem and worked 100% from the very first use.


----------



## kenj (Jun 12, 2015)

Great ideas but thinking when your emptying a full loo is there a chance of it going in the vent tube?
 And blocking the extractor


----------



## maingate (Jun 12, 2015)

cdmoreear said:


> You may have seen, on your travels, do not empty cassette here signs and wondered why.
> 
> In most cases the reason is a septic tank.   Septic tanks work using naturally occurring bacteria to break down waste.
> 
> ...



I have not used chemicals for years. A capful of Bio washing liquid works well and is not harmful to septic tanks.

To be honest, on a couple of occasions lately I have forgotten to put anything in to the cassette and found that there is little difference to adding anything at all. Maybe some people are just a lot more sensitive to smells than others?


----------



## Teutone (Jun 12, 2015)

Not really. You disconnect the vent tube when you take the cassette out and use the supplied plug to close the connector.
I have routed the vent pipe in a way that any accidental escapes are flowing back in the cassette. But so far everything is a clean as a whistle 

When these toilets where around first, everything was about PREVENTING any rot, hence all the harmful chemicals like Formaldehyde. In all honesty, do you really think that there is some "bio" action going on in 15liters of human waste in a period of 2 days? I don't think so. So in keeping up with development (no more no-rot chemicals) one needs to update the system to make it work.
Now there are some gasses produced, hence the development of an extractor system. Even Thetford implemented it. Doesn't this make you think?

So if you still use chemicals which stop any rotting and you are not bothered by the artificial smells of the perfumes used, then a SOG is indeed not for you.
I prefer to not using chemicals at all and be also in clear air. I still add some bio detergent to help the emptying etc. but a lot less than without a SOG.


----------



## kenj (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank You makes sense but I had visions of the black water coming through the fan.


----------



## Steve121 (Jun 12, 2015)

maingate said:


> I have not used chemicals for years. A capful of Bio washing liquid works well and is not harmful to septic tanks.
> 
> To be honest, on a couple of occasions lately I have forgotten to put anything in to the cassette and found that there is little difference to adding anything at all. Maybe some people are just a lot more sensitive to smells than others?



"I have not used chemicals for years." 
"A capful of Bio washing liquid (a chemical) works well"


----------



## Teutone (Jun 12, 2015)

What are you implying? That my waste stinks more than the average human?
How about that my sense of smell is much better than yours?


----------



## Teutone (Jun 12, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> I have never understood why motorhomes are nearly all still fitted with cassette toilets ?
> I much prefer a black tank then you can really use your motorhome,without the constant need to empty toilets.
> Our laika had a marine toilet so much easier.
> I guess it is because most motorhomes are in truth used like caravans really ,and most owners are ex caravanners.



Where would you empty a black tank? The cassette can be taken in a public toilet in emergencies. And with the tiny payloads some motorhomes having available you can't  afford to spend 100kgs just for the loo.


----------



## Teutone (Jun 12, 2015)

That's my point. With a SOG that constant reminder of the toilet just behind 15mm of fake wood panel disappeared. You can use the toilet straight after someone and you wouldn't even know. It's working that good.


----------



## Teutone (Jun 12, 2015)

Keep your heavy discolouration prone warping tree product. I much prefer the lightweight plywood panel with hardwearing surface wood looking layer.
It's going with the times......

PS not everything needs to be taken word for word


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 12, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> thanks  - yes it was a sincere question  -  my van has a window in the bathroom..  and a little 2' door in the wall so I can get plenty of ventilation in mine...  I plan to shower outside when in the wilds.....  and no I aint tellin' the boys where I am !!!



You know the rules: pictures or it never happened...


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 12, 2015)

Deffo go for a sog again. Yes, expensive, but no farting around with PC fans and lashup hoses, and pays for itself quickly if you've been using chemicals. You can dump it anywhere and anytime (no waiting until it's full to save chemical) and a cooker hood carbon filter cuts up into around 15 years worth of filter.


----------



## iampatman (Jun 12, 2015)

SOG my arse. There's times even in a house I wouldn't want to follow folk into the WC and I'm sure there's times they wouldn't want to follow me. If you can't cope with the whiff of pee/poo I can't help you.   Spending money on another bit of kit that's gonna need repairing/replacing? There's one born every minute. Keep it simple, don't use formaldehyde in the tank and don't empty it where you shouldn't. That's it. Stick a bio tablet in if you want. To be fair I've never noticed a problem in ours. 

Pat


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 12, 2015)

iampatman said:


> SOG my arse. There's times even in a house I wouldn't want to follow folk into the WC and I'm sure there's times they wouldn't want to follow me. If you can't cope with the whiff of pee/poo I can't help you.   Spending money on another bit of kit that's gonna need repairing/replacing? There's one born every minute. Keep it simple, don't use formaldehyde in the tank and don't empty it where you shouldn't. That's it. Stick a bio tablet in if you want. To be fair I've never noticed a problem in ours.
> 
> Pat



Perhaps you've never used one, I'd fit one at home if I could...


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 12, 2015)

I always imagined that  a SOG parked next to you  somewhere, would vent the noxious gases  into your van from theirs so you could not open your window.   Do they run all the time at a low rate or just when the lid is raised?


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 12, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I always imagined that  a SOG parked next to you  somewhere, would vent the noxious gases  into your van from theirs so you could not open your window.   Do they run all the time at a low rate or just when the lid is raised?



Only run when the flap is open.


----------



## barryd (Jun 12, 2015)

Your loo shouldnt stink anyway should it once the blade is shut, its completely sealed?

Ive been sat next to a van with a sog when someone went to the loo, I thought Id shat myself!   Stinks.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 13, 2015)

Mastodon said:


> Perhaps you've never used one, I'd fit one at home if I could...




A bit over the top to fit a SOG to your arse, most people just fit them to the toilet cassette. BUT if needs must.

Sorry I  have posted the wrong persons comment I think. It should have been    iampatman's


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 13, 2015)

*Time*



Mastodon said:


> Only run when the flap is open.



So how long do you actually open this flap for? think mine is open for two seconds maybe in general.


----------



## Dowel (Jun 13, 2015)

Pong sucker for home wc:  AirAway Universal Extractor £235

AirAway Universal Air Extractor System for Confined Spaces

I believe there are similar systems from others.


----------



## Teutone (Jun 13, 2015)

antiqueman said:


> So how long do you actually open this flap for? think mine is open for two seconds maybe in general.



I can do a lot of things very fast but a no2 in two seconds? I can smell a world record!


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 13, 2015)

Teutone said:


> I can do a lot of things very fast but a no2 in two seconds? I can smell a world record!



Never open it till done same as house toilet.:nicethread:


----------



## barryd (Jun 13, 2015)

Teutone said:


> I can do a lot of things very fast but a no2 in two seconds? I can smell a world record!



Me neither but perhaps antiqueman likes to pile it up on the blade, have a quick inspection before opening it and bombs away!


----------



## flyinghigh (Jun 13, 2015)

kenj said:


> Thank You makes sense but I had visions of the black water coming through the fan.



I have the thetford C250 cassette and that has a similar system to the SOG, 
There is a stack pipe with spring loaded valve in the middle of the cassette that allows fumes to be extracted when ever the flap is opened, but this only happen when you pressed the flush button the first time, so I fitted a extra fan plus a PIR to switch both fans and a small row of LEDs lights as you enter the toilet,
So now everything is automatic, the clever set up on the thetford C250 means as you remove the cassette the vent pipe valve springs shut so no chance of leakage when you carry to dump site, also the stack pipe outlet is higher than the slide so no way can any material make its way out, IMO it's a very clever bit of engineering,

Also I remember years ago with a porta potty ( remember them?) when the misses had a tinkle then open the slide only to find a blow back from pressure build up:lol-049:  unfortunately for her we had driven to the top of the symlon pass and the pressure in the cassette was at sea level,

 the vent in the C250 it is always open to atmosphere until the cassette is removed so the missus can use with impunity


----------



## maingate (Jun 13, 2015)

Teutone said:


> I can do a lot of things very fast but a no2 in two seconds? I can smell a world record!



Sounds like you need Potty training. :lol-061:

*My tip of the Day*.

Buy a box of Man size tissues, preferably triple ply ones.
Using only one ply from a sheet, spread into the cassette bowl.
Let nature take its course.
Open blade and flush.

The Blade is only open for 2 seconds, niffs and smells are minimised, no bowl cleaning required.
Using this method, no chemicals are needed without a SOG.

That will be £99.99 for the valuable information above. Cash only.


----------



## Fotodayz (Jun 13, 2015)

*commode liners*



Teutone said:


> We tried different methods, bio stuff, bio detergent, loads of water or use as little water as possible but no matter what there was more or less some unpleasent smells.
> Treated ourselfs with a SOG2 kit (the one going through the floor) before we went south. Boy has this made a difference. It's 32degC here and not the slightest wiff is coming out of the toilet. I am happy to pay for the annual filter change. We use a lot less toilet liquid now which will make up for this.
> The kit was very easy to install. Can only recommend it.



or get some commode/toilet liners which can go in general waste, no smells


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 13, 2015)

barryd said:


> Me neither but perhaps antiqueman likes to pile it up on the blade, have a quick inspection before opening it and bombs away!



The German way, a quick poke about looking for worms and other interesting objects.


----------



## Teutone (Jun 13, 2015)

maingate said:


> Sounds like you need Potty training. :lol-061:
> 
> *My tip of the Day*.
> 
> ...



Smells are minimised? What about the treasure lying on top of your trapdoor? That's the bit making the most of the smells at time of its  creation if i am not mistaken.
Well each to their own. I am happy to have a SOG, i don't mind the money it has cost because it has dramatically improved a situation i wasn't happy with.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 13, 2015)

I quite like the idea of these;

Composting Toilets

OK, they are quite expensive, but they eliminate the need for constant emptying (apart from pee, which is easier to dispose of).


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 13, 2015)

kenj said:


> Thank You makes sense but I had visions of the black water coming through the fan.


At least you could tell everyone the sh*t * had* hit the fan


----------



## willdbill (Jun 13, 2015)

I made on out of a old computer fan and some switches plumbing fittings filter I use charcoal filters from fish tanks work a tree 
bill


----------



## willdbill (Jun 13, 2015)

for abut £20 pounds you can make one event the most usles DIY guy 
bill


----------



## barryd (Jun 13, 2015)

I dunno what all the fuss is about. I quite like the smell of my own poo.  And there is the added bonus that Mrs D hates it so its always good for a laugh especially the morning after 10 Leffes and half a pound of unpasturised French cheese thats ready to walk off on its own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get a Soggy and all that fun would go away.

As for the Germans inspecting their own Poo.  Thats just wrong, I knew there was something funny about them.


----------



## Steve121 (Jun 13, 2015)

barryd said:


> I dunno what all the fuss is about. I quite like the smell of my own poo.  And there is the added bonus that Mrs D hates it so its always good for a laugh especially the morning after 10 Leffes and half a pound of unpasturised French cheese thats ready to walk off on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terrifying German Toilets
The shocking truth about German toilets, revealed! (Warning: Graphic images!)


----------



## barryd (Jun 13, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Terrifying German Toilets
> The shocking truth about German toilets, revealed! (Warning: Graphic images!)



Woah!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clever the Germans but their obsession with their own poo is sinister.  I think they are up to something.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 19, 2015)

The previous owner of my Hymer fitted half a SOG system - just a vent fitted to the cassette cap, via a length of pipe, to the outside. It doesn`t work, there`s still a stink. So, I`ve been researching the most basic of functions - how to use the toilet. Its like being 3 years old again 

I thought the way to do it was to leave the flap closed until you`re finished then open and let it drop. I was doing that but found that was the most stinky method (and it made me gag seeing and smelling what I`d just done)

This video is how I`m doing it now and note the useful feature at 2:38 lol

[video=youtube;-bAXYAQQOqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bAXYAQQOqY[/video]


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 19, 2015)

I found the best way of using German toilets was to put paper down first it makes for a far easier flush. I was told they are that way around to inspect for worms due to the amount of sausage consumed of various types that may not be cooked thoroughly  enough to kill the worms in pork. :have fun:


----------



## witzend (Aug 19, 2015)

Fazerloz said:


> I found the best way of using German toilets was to put paper down first it makes for a far easier flush.:



No they sit backwards resting their heads on the cistern :raofl::raofl:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh dear  :sad:  if only my brother-in-law had watched the video before he hired a motorhome the other year  :sad:

He left it until the cassette was virtually overflowing before he went to empty it  :sad:  

Then he was in a bit of a rush as nature was calling   :sad:   nay, not calling, it was shouting and he was desperate to go   :sad:

He was rushing that much he forgot to press the little yellow button     :sad:   and because almost nothing was coming out he gave it a good hard shake  :sad:

It then came out with a vengeance    :scared:   and such force   :scared:  that it hit the back of the hinged manhole cover   :scared:   and straight back all over him  :scared:

His brand new designer jeans and trainers were absolutely covered in shyte      :scared:    at least it was his own families shyte     :lol-049:

In anger he then threw the cassette and it split wide open as it hit a large rock   :scared:    so now no one could use the toilet in the van      :scared:

When i got told what had happened i laughed so much my eyes were streaming, my sides were aching and then hurting   :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

I couldn`t stop laughing for the rest of the day   :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049: 

Typing this has taken ages   :lol-049::lol-049: because i have to keep stopping as i can`t see the bleeding screen for my tears     :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

Every time i saw him after that i`d say   ...................

LOOK OUT    :scared:   blimey that was close   :scared:   you nearly stepped in some shyte then          :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

He didn`t see the funny side of it     :mad2:     but i did     :dance:


----------



## MikeH (Aug 19, 2015)

How about one of these or just a pint of whatever hes had

[video=youtube;5nG98xFURrg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nG98xFURrg[/video]


----------



## Steveyates02 (Aug 19, 2015)

iampatman said:


> SOG my arse. There's times even in a house I wouldn't want to follow folk into the WC and I'm sure there's times they wouldn't want to follow me. If you can't cope with the whiff of pee/poo I can't help you.   Spending money on another bit of kit that's gonna need repairing/replacing? There's one born every minute. Keep it simple, don't use formaldehyde in the tank and don't empty it where you shouldn't. That's it. Stick a bio tablet in if you want. To be fair I've never noticed a problem in ours.
> 
> Pat


We have some snobs on this forum I would rather save the money for another weekend away and put up with the morning after smell :dance:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 19, 2015)

Steveyates02 said:


> We have some snobs on this forum I would rather save the money for another weekend away and put up with the morning after smell :dance:



I think I'd rather be a bit snobbish about a nasty niff than be seen as a tight ass...
John


----------



## maingate (Aug 19, 2015)

Had a SOG ..... now don't.

Never noticed much difference to be honest. A bit of Bio helps of course.

I don't think it's snobbery. I just think some people have led sheltered lives. :lol-061:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 19, 2015)

maingate said:


> Had a SOG ..... now don't.
> 
> Never noticed much difference to be honest. A bit of Bio helps of course.
> 
> I don't think it's snobbery. I just think some people have led sheltered lives. :lol-061:



The greatest 'poo' experience of my life occurred when on exercise in Germany with a Scottish infantry regiment. Being Engineers we drilled a long row of latrines with our powered earth augers, then screened them off individually from the camp with sacking. They were open to the rear, and the chaps would enjoy sitting there chatting in the summer heat. We didn't get any thanks for building these marvelous loos so one evening, one of our lads crept up from outside the camp and dropped a lit Thunderflash down one of the wells. They simulate grenades, so they are quite powerful! Unfortunately, the poor old Jock who was sitting on this maggot infested hole didn't get off in time...
John


----------



## Holasuki (Aug 19, 2015)

*???*

OK
What the heck is a SOGII??

Suki


----------



## Steve121 (Aug 19, 2015)

Holasuki said:


> OK
> What the heck is a SOGII??
> 
> Suki



You could have googled it! SOGII


----------



## Holasuki (Aug 19, 2015)

*Soz*

I appeared to have reposted by accident. 
I looked it up.

Amazing how people get so animated about these things.
Some very tense exchanges there people. 

For what it's worth, my uneducated view on this subject is:

'Same ****, different bucket'

What a waste.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Aug 19, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I quite like the idea of these;
> 
> Composting Toilets
> 
> OK, they are quite expensive, but they eliminate the need for constant emptying (apart from pee, which is easier to dispose of).



Not sure about that model Rob, but they have one of those eco loo composting toilets in a shed on site now, it lasted less than a month before people got sick of it and stopped using it, a lovely sight was a gallon can of piss sitting outside and a half barrel full of crap & sawdust inside closely followed by a few hundred blue bottles and maggots, they have now emptied it out and screwed the door shut. I'll stick with the cassette


----------



## topefisher (Aug 22, 2015)

Caravan and motorhome manufacturers are always doing their best to get one step ahead of each other.

Then why are all new units manufactured not fitted with the SOG system if it's so much better than the current units fitted?

I have an open mind on this subject, so will sit it out for a while as not spending any more money on one sounds good.

What I don't really fancy is the empty process where no chemicals are present, reckon it would near knock me out.

Not sure also if your windows are open that you will get whiffs drifting in when the breeze is not in your favour.


----------



## Steve121 (Aug 22, 2015)

topefisher said:


> Caravan and motorhome manufacturers are always doing their best to get one step ahead of each other.
> 
> Then why are all new units manufactured not fitted with the SOG system if it's so much better than the current units fitted?
> 
> ...



Q. why are all new units manufactured not fitted with the SOG system? 
A. Simple - they don't want to spend a penny more than is absolutely essential.

Q. Not sure also if your windows are open that you will get whiffs drifting in when the breeze is not in your favour. 
A. SOG units are fitted with a very efficient filter which eliminates smells. The filter does need changing at intervals, though.


----------



## topefisher (Aug 22, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> A. Simple - they don't want to spend a penny more than is absolutely essential.
> .



Don't think so, if there were real and progressive benefits to be made that gave a selling edge they would fit them.

The cost of such an in built kit to the builder would be negligable compared to what we have to pay for a kit.


----------



## jda (Aug 22, 2015)

*sog*

Had a Burstner with sog for 3-4 years and did not know of annual filter change. No problems but was that because we also used toilet chemicals? No smells to report. Only hassle was not being informed how to deal with sog whilst emptying (Embee employee seems to have been temporary or poorly trained - tho relations with manager were fine).


----------

